
The Nazi Tweets of ‘Trump God Emperor’ - ely-s
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/29/opinion/sunday/the-nazi-tweets-of-trump-god-emperor.html
======
masonic
How can any intelligent person be so oblivious about being trolled by his own
kind?

Had the author been alive during the American Revolution, he would have blamed
the Boston Tea Party on Native Americans, too.

